# Need LAX to Encino route



## Speedy (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi,

I’m looking for a reasonably safe route from LAX to Encino. Should I just take Sepulveda the entire way? 

Suggestions please.

-Greg


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

When you say "LAX", are you actually coming from the airport itself, or do you mean the general Westchester/Culver City area? If you're coming up to the Valley from that area, you might as well stick to Sepulveda as that's the only "practical" way to get to Encino over the Santa Monica Mtns; you'd do better to check some of the nearby parallel streets that aren't as heavily traveled, like Bundy or Barrington. If you don't mind some extra mileage, you could go up the bike path along the beach, and head inland to Sepulveda from Santa Monica on one of the secondary streets (meaning, don't use Wilshire, Santa Monica, Pico...). 

If you're actually coming from the airport, just throw the bike on a Flyaway bus and go up to Van Nuys, then ride down Woodley and Hayvenhurst to get to Encino. I know that sounds like taking the easy way out, but I'd rather do that than deal with Westside traffic.


----------



## Speedy (Oct 30, 2005)

Yes, I’m actually coming from Westchester (where I live), I visit family in Encino, but since I hate the 405, I wanted to try and make a ride out of it. I’ll probably try Sepulveda early on a Sunday, so at least I won’t have much traffic going north.

Thanks for the reply,

-Greg


----------

